# Curvy Copter OLL and PLL Algorithms



## UnsolvedCypher (Dec 22, 2013)

I recently got the Curvy Copter puzzle, and it has been great. I figured out my own solution, and I ended up discovering algorithms for all of the OLL and PLL cases. I've tried searching for them, but haven't found any, so I'm posting them here. 

Notation: Since the last layer algorithms deal with only the upper face, every turn can be represented by one letter (F would be turning the UF face 180 degrees, etc). Also, I am using M = LR and S = FB. A shorter notation specifically for PLL is in the PLL spoiler.

So, here are the actual algorithms:



Spoiler: OLL



 Antisune: (R B L)2 B L B L B M B M (mirror of sune)
 Asymmetrical Cross: (B M F M)2 (M B M F)2 (headlights and chameleon's mirror

 Bowtie: (F B B M)2 (S R S L)2 (note: there are move cancellations, but it's written like this to make it easier to understand and remember) (chameleon applied at 2 different angles)

 Chameleon: (F M B M)2 (inverse of headlights)

 Headlights: (M B M F)2 (inverse of chameleon)

 Sune: (L B R)2 B R B R B M B M (mirror of antisune)

 Symmetrical Cross: (M F M B)2 (M B M F)2 (headlights and its mirror)





Spoiler: PLL



A few notes on how to memorize: these algorithms are really simple. They are just a slice turn followed by a regular turn and then that slice turn again. You can think of this algorithm as "flipping" sides - to flip a side, just do the slice turn perpendicular to that side, turn the side, and repeat the slice turn. Algorithms will be given in normal notation and flip notation (in lowercase letters).

 Aa Perm: (M B M) (S L S) (M B M) (S L S) or b l b l

 Ab Perm: (M B M) (S R S) (M R M) (S R S) or b r b r

For the A perms, just hold the side that is all one color except for one corner of the opposite color on the back. Then, locate the side that is all solved except for one corner (which isn't the opposite color). Then, just flip back, the adjacent corner side, back, and the adjacent corner side again.

 E Perm: (M B F M) (S R S) (M B F M) (S R S) or b f r b f r

 X Perm: (M B M) (S R S) (M F B M) (S R S) (M F M) or b r f b r f



Please let me know if there are better algs somewhere, or if there's a way to make better images.
Enjoy!


----------



## Roman (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, that's quite useful.



UnsolvedCypher said:


> Bowtie: (F B B M)2 (S R S L)2


A typo here. Should be:
(F M B M)2 (S R S L)2
The "B B" confused me for a while but then follows the phrase about possible move cancellations so I thought "B B" is that cancellation you mean, lol.

Also:


UnsolvedCypher said:


> Aa Perm: (M B M) (S L S) (M B M) (S L S) or b l b l



The picture shows wrong cycle direction...


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 9, 2016)

This is my only cube I can't seem to be able to solve. Do you think you could post a full guide?


----------



## Berd (May 9, 2016)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> This is my only cube I can't seem to be able to solve. Do you think you could post a full guide?



RedKB has a great tut!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 6, 2016)

Roman said:


> A typo here. Should be:
> (F M B M)2 (S R S L)2


actually (F M B M)2 (L S R S)2


----------



## Nuurvail (Jan 14, 2017)

These are great! Thank you for posting them!
Found a typo in your Ab Perm though:


> Ab Perm: (M B M) (S R S) (M *R* M) (S R S)



It should be: Ab Perm: (M B M) (S R S) (M *B* M) (S R S)


----------



## Oleg (Jan 11, 2018)

Found also a good tut with pdf file available

https://tlpuzzle.weebly.com/uploads/1/0/0/3/1003384/curvy_copter_solution.pdf


----------



## Deviation (Jul 15, 2020)

UnsolvedCypher said:


> I recently got the Curvy Copter puzzle, and it has been great. I figured out my own solution, and I ended up discovering algorithms for all of the OLL and PLL cases. I've tried searching for them, but haven't found any, so I'm posting them here.
> 
> Notation: Since the last layer algorithms deal with only the upper face, every turn can be represented by one letter (F would be turning the UF face 180 degrees, etc). Also, I am using M = LR and S = FB. A shorter notation specifically for PLL is in the PLL spoiler.
> 
> ...


I have found newer much easier algorithms to understand and execute. Most of them are original, but a few came from RedKB's tutorial.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 15, 2020)

Deviation said:


> I have found newer much easier algorithms to understand and execute. Most of them are original, but a few came from RedKB's tutorial.


I'm not sure the OP is too interested since that quote was from 7 years ago but i'd be interested to see what you came up with. I am struggling through learning/creating some curvy copter algs myself right now.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 6, 2020)

Why not make a COLL alg set for this?


----------

